# افضل جهاز لكشف الذهب الخام بالعالم



## kimo454 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

_*اولا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *_


_*ثانيا انا كنت اريد افضل جهاز لكشف الذهب الخام من على بعد 3 او 4 متر بحد اقصى ويقدر الجهاز يحددلي الموقع كويس ويكشفلي كل حاجه ولا يهم الثمن لكن اريد جهاز عملي جدا علما بأن كل شغلي في جبل يعني تربه جبليه يريت للي كل جرب جهاز ونجح معاه فعلا واللي يقدر يساعدني بجد بأفضل انواع الاجهزة عشان انا جبت جهاز exp4000 ب 250 الف جنيه لحد دلوقتي واقف عليا وبقالي 4 سنين شغال بيه ومفيش اي حاجه والمشكله ان في ناس بتشتغل بعدي في نفس المكان وبتطلع دهب بكميات كويسه جدا وكمان اكتر من جهاز تاني وتعبت من الشركات وبيع الكلام والاعلانات الوهميه فيريت اي حد يقدر يفيدني بجهاز دقيق جدا وعن تجربة او معلومات موثوقه ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام واسف جدا على ازعاجكم*_​


----------



## alshangiti (29 أكتوبر 2011)

نصيحتى لك بعدم صرف ٢٥٠٠٠٠. جنيه وذلك لان هذا الجهاز يعطيك من ٢الى ٤ متر فقط ماذا سوف تعمل اذا كان الذهب متواجد بعد ٥ أمتار. عليك بالحفر واخد العينات.


----------



## kimo454 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاء الله خيرا اخي على اهتمامك وانا اريد معرفت اسم جهاز مجرب او فعال وسوف اشتريه لأني لن أعمل بجهازي هذا ثانيه ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## younes géol (30 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات​


----------

